# Kilt Lifter Pale Ale



## Joe Frances (Sep 1, 2004)

My love of all things British/Scottish got the best of me this past weekend, when I attended a business event on (LOL) Scottsdale and found a local brew called "Kilt Lifter" a pale ale that is simply great. They also have a bottled thing called "Fat Tire" not flat tire, but "Fat Tire" which was good but not as good as "Kilt Lifter".

Joe


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

I've tried fat tire...not bad...I prefer a dark ale (stout?) myself...I realise that it's kind of like comparing apples to oranges, but how would this kilt lifter compare to Chimay?

*****
"When you wear lapels like the swellest of swells, you can pass any mirror and...
*smile*
...You've either got or you haven't got style!!!"​


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm a former resident of Scottsdale- named for Desert ScottyThe rennaisance of micro breweries is a delight. I was in a San Francisco restaurant when the demise of Anchor Steam was announced. Another patron got up and bought the brewery that same day.This is as good a place as any, HAPPY CHINESE NEW YEAR, the year of the Dog. Guess I have to pick up some Tsing Tao from Trader Joes []


----------



## Yckmwia (Mar 29, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Kav_
> 
> I'm a former resident of Scottsdale- named for Desert ScottyThe rennaisance of micro breweries is a delight. I was in a San Francisco restaurant when the demise of Anchor Steam was announced. Another patron got up and bought the brewery that same day.This is as good a place as any, HAPPY CHINESE NEW YEAR, the year of the Dog. Guess I have to pick up some Tsing Tao from Trader Joes []


*Kav*: You were present the legendary night that Fritz Maytag learned of Anchor's pending demise and decided, there and then, to buy the brewery? Good god, man, that's incredible. The revival of American brewing can be traced to that very moment. This calls for a toast. I think I'll pop open a Liberty Ale and raise a long-distance glass to you and your good fortune. Slainte, comrade.

*Gabba*: Comparing an American micro-brewed pale ale to any of Chimay's products is still comparing apples to oranges. In either event, Chimay has declined significantly in recent years, due to problems with the yeast. We should all hope, and, of course, pray, that the Brothers correct this problem soon. I'm not familar with "Kilt Lifter," but the benchmark of American pale ales is Sierra Nevada: If "Kilt Lifter" is in that class, then it is very good brew indeed. Cheers.

"I tremble for my country when I reflect that God is just." Thomas Jefferson


----------



## cufflink44 (Oct 31, 2005)

I love the names pinned on some local brews. "Kilt Lifter," huh? 

My favorite, though, is something I once discovered in a restaurant--an ale called Arrogant Bastard. (Don't recall if it was pale or not.) We had rather sadistic fun with our young, demure waitress, who upon being asked about available libations and dutifully reciting a long list, hesitated at the end before she semi-whispered, while looking away, "And . . . um . . . Arrogant Bastard."

That was all we needed. We launched into, "What was that last one again?" and any other ploys we could think of to make her repeat the name as often as possible. Not my most considerate moment, I admit. But when she finally escaped, we were in stitches.

At least we left a nice tip.


----------



## winn (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks for this one.

I thought I was a lone enthusiast for good ale among a single malt crowd here at AAAC.

In discussions like this, I usually play the Charlie Papazian line; "My favorite beer is the one in my hand right now"

Last night, I received a Christmas present from a good friend. It took a while to get here from England. It is the book "300 Beers to Try Before You Die" by Roger Protz (2005) from CAMRA. He also included six of the beers. 294 to go!

I am considering joining CAMRA


I may not know the locations of the best purveyors of Trad, although I have learned a lot here at AAAC, but I do know the best package stores that carry incredible lines of ale in the Northeast and Middle Atlantic states.

Cheers,
Winn


----------



## ChubbyTiger (Mar 10, 2005)

winn - You're definately not alone in your appreciation of the ale. I'd toyed with the idea of joing CAMRA, too. If I ever make it to the UK for vacation, I'll have to get that book.

Arrogant Bastard is a pretty good ale, as is Fat Tire. I haven't tried the Kilt Lifter (wonder if you can get it in NYC). Are any of you familiar with Bell's Brewery in MI? That's one of the things I definately miss about Ann Arbor. Highly yummy.

If it weren't 8:30 AM, and if I weren't at work, I'd go open something from Brooklyn Brewery right now (I think the Pilsner is in my fridge at the moment).

CT


----------



## globetrotter (Dec 30, 2004)

I used to say that the closest I had to a real religion was good beer. In Dusseldorf, in Germany, they make a type of ale that happens to be my personal favorite. where as the mass produced versions are all right, the 5 places in town that make it on premises produce something that is unbelieveable - espectially if you like dark bitter nutty ale. I have tried, most years at least once over the past 17 years, to do a circuit of the brewpubs (if that is the right term for something that is 200 years old), sort of like a little pilgrimige.


----------



## Joe Frances (Sep 1, 2004)

CT:

I think Kilt Lifter is an Arizona local. In the Northeast, we have the Boston and Vermont specialities.

I particularly like Sam Adams's Oktoberfest, and several Magic Hat offerings. 

I used to be a wine lover, but I have developed allegies to the sulfites in wine, and have bad reactions to red, and to a lesser extent whites. That does not happen with beer/ales/stouts, or decent whisky. In every adversity there is an opportunity.

Joe


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Joe Frances:


I found a few good beers in SE Asia. Hanoi, Viet Nam seemed to have the best with "Han oi". These are Halida beers, and I am not the only one at the table.

How can I make this photo smaller???

Andy


----------



## winn (Dec 31, 2005)

CT -

My response to your post is in a new thread - "Your favorite pub".

Cheers,
Winn


----------



## Tomasso (Aug 17, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by ChubbyTiger_
> Are any of you familiar with Bell's Brewery in MI?


I had a couple beers with Mrs. Bell last fall at a friends beer bar in Chicago. She was having a girls night out so she brought a couple cases of seasonal to the bar and held an impromptu tasting, very nice. I'm a Hop Head so Bell's Two Hearted Ale(IPA) is one of my favorites. But my absolute favorite is Alpha King.


----------



## Tomasso (Aug 17, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Tomasso_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tomasso (Aug 17, 2005)

Error


----------



## ChubbyTiger (Mar 10, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Tomasso_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lucky dog. 

CT


----------



## Dmax (Jan 9, 2006)

Since it is the dead of winter tradition calls for more substantial type of beers such as stouts, porters and barley wines. These beers are generally full bodied, high in alcohol and most importantly high in flavor.
Allow me to list some of my winter favorites.

Stone Arrogant Bastard Ale 
Stone Double Bastard Ale (hard to find currently)
Victory Brewery Storm King Stout 
Brooklyn Brewery Black Chocolate Stout
Brooklyn Brewery Monster Ale 
Sierra Nevada Big Foot Ale
Aventinus Eisbock

Belgian Noel Ales (special spiced winter versions of Belgian triple ales)

If you can find any of beers listed above they are highly recommended but beware they are not for the inexperienced beer palate.
If anyone is interested in finding out more about quality beer I recommend: https://www.beeradvocate.com

Respect Beer.
Dimitry


----------



## Yckmwia (Mar 29, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Dmax_
> 
> Since it is the dead of winter tradition calls for more substantial type of beers such as stouts, porters and barley wines. These beers are generally full bodied, high in alcohol and most importantly high in flavor.
> Allow me to list some of my winter favorites.
> ...


Anchor also offers a barleywine, Old Foghorn, that will keep one warm on a Winter's night. A little more body than Bigfoot, but there is really little to choose between the two. Both are superb beers. As for porters, Anchor Porter is as good as it gets: huge body, and a perfect balance of malt and hops. Great from the bottle, but if one can find it on tap (and therefore unpasteurized) it is a must.

I'm surprised to see so much enthusiasm for Stone Brewing's products in this discussion. Stone is a microbrewery located here in San Diego County, and its beers can be found in virtually every bar and restaurant in the city; which is to say, I've drunk them all, many times. Stone certainly makes fine beers, but I wouldn't put them in the same class as those offered by Anchor, Sierra Nevada, Pyramid, Grant's, or some of the other notable U.S. microbreweries.

Aventinus Eisbock: now we're talking! Doppelbocks are also a welcome drink on a chilly evening - or any other time. It's tough to beat Spaten's Opitimator, but some prefer Salvator or Celebrator. As the young say: "It's all good."

*Globetrotter*: I believe you are refering to the celebrated Sticke Alts of Dusseldorf. One of the great beers on Earth.

"I tremble for my country when I reflect that God is just." Thomas Jefferson


----------

